# Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"



## TempestX1 (15. November 2012)

*Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Apple hat beim US Patent- und Markenamt die Animation des Seitenumblätterns von seiner App iBook patentieren lassen.
Das Patent läuft unter der Nummer United States Patent: D670713 und beschreibt die Animation von drei Bilder die für die Darstellung des Seitenumblätterns verwendet wird.
Das Patent wurde am 19. Dezember 2011 eingereicht und am 13. November 2012 vom Patentamt bestätigt worden.

Animationen von umblätternden Seiten gibt es schon seit einigen Jahren, z.B. bei vielen Onlineseiten (wie z.B. Buchvorschau oder Onlineprospekte).

http://diepresse.com/home/techscien...hoerde_Apple-hat-UmblaetterAnimation-erfunden

Bereits diesen Monat hat Apple den Zuschlag auf ein anderes Geschmacksmusterpatent erhalten.
Hierbei handelte es sich um ein Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken. Medien gehen davon aus das beide Patente gegen den größten Apple Konkurrent auf dem Smartphone und Tabletmarkt, die koreanische Firma Samsung, eingesetzt werden soll.


----------



## taks (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Lassen die sich als nächstes Aluminium als Baumaterial patentieren? 
Oder wie wärs mit zwei einzelnen runden Tasten für die Lautstärkenverstellung?


----------



## McClaine (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Etwas am Thema vorbei aber trotzdem Amazing:
Die typische Wortwahl in einer Apple Präsentation - Hornoxe.com

Apple is just incredible! ....

Macht doch bitte nen Apple Patente Sammelthread auf, das wird langsam zu viel 
Also kann Amazon sein Kindle jetzt einstampfen oder was?


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

 

Kann mal einer diesen Patentirrsinn stoppen?

Ironischer Weise läßt Apple eine Funktion schützen die schon zuvor in Flash verwendet wurde. Welch Ironie.^^

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Wann hat Apple eigentlich vor mal wieder was zu erfinden? Mit weniger als der Hälfte an R&D Ausgaben von Google kein Wunder das daraus nix wird.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

samsung sollte nur aus fun die farrben schwarz und weiss für smartphones und tablets patenieren lassen


----------



## blackout24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Samsung sollte sich das patentieren patentieren lassen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Ich lass mir demnächst die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Ok, dann trage ich mal etwas zur Diskussion bei, bevor hier noch mehr gespamt wird. 

MS hat schon ein Patent darauf, wie es aussieht, wenn man eine Seite umblättert, also dürfte Apple damit Pech gehabt haben.


----------



## Wincenty (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Bereits diesen Monat hat Apple den Zuschlag auf ein anderes Geschmacksmusterpatent erhalten.
> Hierbei handelte es sich um ein Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken. Medien gehen davon aus das beide Patente gegen den größten Apple Konkurrent auf dem Smartphone und Tabletmarkt, die koreanische Firma Samsung, eingesetzt werden soll.



Kann Apple überhaupt das abgerundete Rechteck patentieren? Denn es ist ja bereits früher verwendet worden, wie z.B. bei Windows XP, da habe ich sofort an das kleine Schließkästchen gedacht. Eigentlich darf/kann Apple das ja nicht patentieren, denn das ist bereits als "Rahmen" verwendet worden, das ist so als ob ich morgen enfach mal so das Rad patentieren gehen lassen würde, das geht nicht, denn es ist bereits in Nutzung [oder in Nutzung gewesen].


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Hie geht es nicht um das Rechteck mit runden Ecken, also bitte btt.


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Und ich sag's immer wieder, Schuld sind die Patentämter die sowas durchwinken und nicht der Antragsteller. Wenn sich einer von euch dreigliedrige Finger patentieren lassen könnte ihr würdet es auch tun.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, dann trage ich mal etwas zur Diskussion bei, bevor hier noch mehr gespamt wird.
> 
> MS hat schon ein Patent darauf, wie es aussieht, wenn man eine Seite umblättert, also dürfte Apple damit Pech gehabt haben.


Und warum wird das dann erteilt, wenn es schon eins gibt?

..., da soll mal einer Durchsehen.^^




MfG


----------



## Bec00l (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Das finde ich wiederrum eigtl garnicht so schlimm wie die Ecken patentieren lassen 
ka.. aber das ist halt Softwarebedingt.. dann sollen die anderen halt ihre Seiten etwas früher krümmen lassen bzw irgendwas ändern.. dann bringt das Patent nur bedingt etwas


----------



## BlackNeo (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

OMG, wie dumm müssen die Leute beim Patentamt sein? Wenn jemand kommt, der sich so etwas patentieren lassen will, würde ich ihm den  zeigen und rausschicken...


----------



## Aer0 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

langsam reichts mit diesem dreckverein,sollen lieber mal neue produkte auf dem markt bringen(unterschiedliche größe zählt nicht als neu)


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

@DaStash
Sowas passiert anscheinend öfters, da es ja auch ein älteres Geschmacksmuster als das für das iPad gibt. 
Bei der unendlichen Anzahl von Patenten und Anträgen wird es auch ziemlich unmöglich sein, heraus zu finden, ob es ein entsprechendes Patent bereits gibt. 

Klären können es dann ja die Gerichte.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. November 2012)

Schon wieder so ein relativ unnötiger Apple-Bashing-Thread?

(So gut wie) jede Firma will Geld verdienen. 
(So gut wie) jede Firma will der Konkurrenz schaden. 
(So gut wie) jede Firma wird wohl versuchen sich so viel wie möglich patentieren zu lassen. 
(So gut wie) jede Firma wird die Konkurrenz bei Patentverletzungen versuchen zu verklagen. (Wenn sie sich nicht einigen können)

Und wenn Apple das macht ist immer geoßes Geschrei.


----------



## Jahai (15. November 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder so ein relativ unnötiger Apple-Bashing-Thread?
> 
> (So gut wie) jede Firma will Geld verdienen.
> (So gut wie) jede Firma will der Konkurrenz schaden.
> ...



Weil Apple es effizient macht.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Sowas passiert anscheinend öfters, da es ja auch ein älteres Geschmacksmuster als das für das iPad gibt.
> Bei der unendlichen Anzahl von Patenten und Anträgen wird es auch ziemlich unmöglich sein, heraus zu finden, ob es ein entsprechendes Patent bereits gibt.
> 
> Klären können es dann ja die Gerichte.


Und zahlen die Kunden. Eine Beweislastumkehr würde da Abhilfe schaffen. Bedeutet das Unternehmen nachweisen müssen, dass die Technologie noch nicht patentiert oder praktisch eingesetzt wurde/wird.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Ich darf an dieser Stelle die Herren bitten sich wieder zu beruhigen. Man muss nicht bei jedem Patent einen Apple-versus-ganz-egal-Krieg anzetteln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und zahlen die Kunden. Eine Beweislastumkehr würde da Abhilfe schaffen. Bedeutet das Unternehmen nachweisen müssen, dass die Technologie noch nicht patentiert oder praktisch eingesetzt wurde/wird.
> 
> MfG


Das würde dann aber auch für kleinere Firmen gelten und die würden dann noch schwerer an Patente kommen, da die Suche ja auch Kosten verursacht. 

Die Produkte würden aber auch nicht billiger werden, wenn es keine Patentklagen gebe.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich darf an dieser Stelle die Herren bitten sich wieder zu beruhigen. Man muss nicht bei jedem Patent einen Apple-versus-ganz-egal-Krieg anzetteln.


 Man könnte es vermeiden wenn man solche News *nicht schreiben *würde. Bin dafür dass Mobile News usw. nicht in den Usernews gepostet werden...


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Die Themenauswahl steht hier nicht zu Disposition. Nutze bitte das Feedback-Unterforum für Vorschläge. Jetzt bitte ausschließlich zum Topic.


----------



## i3810jaz (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Ich glaube ich lasse mir heute noch das Silizium, Gold und Kupfer in technischen Geräten patentieren, was haltet ihr davon. 

Ich finde solche Patente einfach nur unnötig da sie den Fortschritt behindern.
Patente sollten dazu da sein das sich die kleinen Erfinder gegen die großen Firmen wehren können nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Freeze82 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Ich bin weder Apple Hater noch Win,Samsung oder wasweisich Fanboy ! Im Prinzip ist mir Apple auch sowas von Wurscht.Aber eines muss ich dann doch dazu sagen...Apple ist in meinen Augen einfach nur ein höchst unsympathischer  Verein der von mir aus in der Versenkung verschwinden kann !


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

Was machen eigentlich kleinere Firmen? Die werden dann bei Eigenentwicklungen von Apple verklagt, weil sie irgend eines der Applepatente verletzt haben? Das kann sich eine kleinere Firma doch garnicht leisten, alles abzuprüfen. Können sich kleinere Firmen dann überhaupt noch die Entwicklungen leisten?


----------



## TempestX1 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Man könnte es vermeiden wenn man solche News *nicht schreiben *würde. Bin dafür dass Mobile News usw. nicht in den Usernews gepostet werden...


 *HUST* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/245534-samsung-erhoeht-cpu-preise-um-20-fuer-apple.html *HUST* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/245234-apple-und-htc-einigen-sich-bei-patentstreit.html
Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> *HUST* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/245534-samsung-erhoeht-cpu-preise-um-20-fuer-apple.html *HUST* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/245234-apple-und-htc-einigen-sich-bei-patentstreit.html
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.




Klassisches Eigentor würde ich mal sagen. 

MfG


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Wisst ihr was das für uns bedeutet ?

Nur Reiche die sich Apple leisten können, kommen in Zukunft in den Genuss von "so-schön-das-Umblättern-sein-sollte" Umblätter-Funktionen.

Die ganze restliche Menschheit darf mit ruckelnder Kagge zufriedensein.

Danke Apple wir werden an euch denken


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich reich bin.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich reich bin.



Hast du wieder was gelernt


----------



## hodenbussard (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Fehlt eigentlich nur das sich Microsoft die Win-Taste auf der Tastatur patentieren lässt,dann noch die Fehlerberichtserstattung,wo kaum einer weiss was gesendet wird.Bluescreens wären dann auch MS exclusiv......das Leben is schön^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Wenn es nach Apple geht, sind Bluescreens MS exklusiv und du wirst auch bei keiner Mac Tastatur eine Win-Taste finden.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich reich bin.


 
Frag mal einen Bauern aus Mali ob du reich bist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Wenn du mir seine Telefonnummer gibst, gerne, allerdings leben wir in der ersten Welt und für deren Verhältnisse muss man nicht reich sein, um sich Produkte von Apple zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn du mir seine Telefonnummer gibst, gerne, allerdings leben wir in der ersten Welt und für deren Verhältnisse muss man nicht reich sein, um sich Produkte von Apple zu kaufen.


 
Arm aber auch nicht -- im Verhältnis zur ersten Welt.


----------



## Gadteman (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Ich will da jetzt nicht zu sehr reinhauen, aber ist die Animation auch so in dem Patent festgeschrieben, das mit dem aus drei Bildern?
Dann bräuchte doch jeder der blätter-animationen verwendet, nur mehr als 3 bilder nehmen.... wo wäre da das Problem.

Aber mal im Bezug auf das Design: "...Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken..." hab gerade wieder im Fernsehen den Amazon Werbespot mit dem neuen Kindle Fire HD gesehen.... Mal abgesehen von dem "fehlenden" Homebutton unter dem Display, ähnelt das doch schon dem Tablet mit dem abgebissenen Apfel, weil ja KEIN WEITERES GERÄT so aussieht. Dürfen wir dann bald mit neuen Abmahnungsnachrichten rechnen? Gegen Amazon?


----------



## noname545 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

und wenn man dafür 4 Bilder benutzt? Es liest sich ja so das dass Patent nur für die drei Bilder gelten. -> lächerlich


----------



## fire2002de (17. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



taks schrieb:


> Lassen die sich als nächstes Aluminium als Baumaterial patentieren?
> Oder wie wärs mit zwei einzelnen runden Tasten für die Lautstärkenverstellung?


 
schon mal über "Alu" schlau gemacht ?
wenn du schon auf die kacke hauste dann richtig nicht so sinfrei....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Kann Apple überhaupt das abgerundete Rechteck patentieren? Denn es ist ja bereits früher verwendet worden, wie z.B. bei Windows XP, da habe ich sofort an das kleine Schließkästchen gedacht. Eigentlich darf/kann Apple das ja nicht patentieren, denn das ist bereits als "Rahmen" verwendet worden, das ist so als ob ich morgen enfach mal so das Rad patentieren gehen lassen würde, das geht nicht, denn es ist bereits in Nutzung [oder in Nutzung gewesen].



Das Rad wurde schon patentiert. Sowie alle anderen Gegenstände die man kaufen kann z.b eine WC -Rolle oder Taschentuch oder was auch immer. Hinter jedem Produkt stecken x Patente. Logischerweise auch bei Tablets etc. 
Warum Apple immer der böse ist wenn er was patentiert verstehe ich nicht

Das ist Teil der Geschäftswelt und JEDER der was herstellt muss Sachen patentieren oder für Patente bezahlen. 

Hört doch mal auf mit dem Quatsch als wäre Apple die einzige Firma auf der Welt die jeden Mist patentieren lässt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Aber es steht noch sonst niemand in den News, also hat außer Apple keiner Patente auf irgendwas.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Aber es steht noch sonst niemand in den News, also hat außer Apple keiner Patente auf irgendwas.


 
Hat wohl mal irgendeiner damit angefangen über ein Patent von Apple zu schreiben und jetzt meint jeder er muss gleich posten wenn Apple ein neues Patent einreicht 

Alleine in Deutschland sind mehr als 700 000 Geschmacksmuster registriert.. sind auch alles böse Firmen die ihre Innovationen patentiert haben ^^


----------



## Wincenty (18. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde schon patentiert. Sowie alle anderen Gegenstände die man kaufen kann z.b eine WC -Rolle oder Taschentuch oder was auch immer. Hinter jedem Produkt stecken x Patente. Logischerweise auch bei Tablets etc.
> Warum Apple immer der böse ist wenn er was patentiert verstehe ich nicht
> 
> Das ist Teil der Geschäftswelt und JEDER der was herstellt muss Sachen patentieren oder für Patente bezahlen.
> ...



Kannst du mal bitte mir das Patent auf das Rad zeigen? Weil als ich gegoogelt hab habe ich das hier gefunden: RadPatentiert?.exe


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

.exe genau...

kannst du selbst in wikipedia nachschauen, einfach RAD eingeben ^^


----------



## Wincenty (18. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> .exe genau...
> 
> kannst du selbst in wikipedia nachschauen, einfach RAD eingeben ^^


 
da scheint jemand nicht die exe gelesen zu haben, den in dem Artikel steht, dass der Australier der das Rad patentiert hat, durch irgendeine Blödheit der Administration (gilt für ALLE Administartionen der Welt) unter der Bezeichnung "kreisförmiges Transportunterstützungsgerät" als "Innovations Patent" angemeldet hat und das Innovative Patente durch Gesetz NICHT geprüft werden müssen, dies hat er jedoch getan (dem Artikel zufolge) um den Sinn des Gesetzes für innovative Patente zu hinterfragen und dagegen zu demonstrieren und das hat er ja auch bewiesen: die Leute bei den Patentämtern sind genauso schlau wie das Stück ******* am Straßenrand. Den man kann eigentlich etwas nicht patentieren was bereits erfunden war und bereits in gemeinschaftlicher Nutzung ist und jeder weiß das Rad ist verdammt lange im Dienste der Menschheit und falls nicht, der soll sich beim Patentamt als Angestellter bewerben.

Ideen die die Gesamtheit der Menschheit einen Vorteil bringt wie das Rad sollten nicht einem Raffgeier gehören diese sollten geteert, gefedert und bei lebendigem Leibe gekocht werden, denn der Mensch ist ein Rudeltier und kein Einzelkämpfer.
Sowas wie Musik und der Firlefanz der der Menschheit nichts bringt außer Dekadenz kann meinetwegen mit Patenten oder wie mans nennen will vermüllt werden.

Da war mal auch was mit der Windowstaste: kann man nicht sagen die Hometaste bei Apple erfüllt nicht beinahe denselben Zweck wie die Windowstaste?


----------



## ct5010 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Jaja bald lassen sie sich das patentieren patentieren... So ein Schwachsinn, zu Zeiten des iPod touch 2G war Apple ja noch "gut" bzw. i.O., aber jetzt ist es einfach unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Ideen die die Gesamtheit der Menschheit einen Vorteil bringt wie das Rad sollten nicht einem Raffgeier gehören diese sollten geteert, gefedert und bei lebendigem Leibe gekocht werden, denn der Mensch ist ein Rudeltier und kein Einzelkämpfer.
> Sowas wie Musik und der Firlefanz der der Menschheit nichts bringt außer Dekadenz kann meinetwegen mit Patenten oder wie mans nennen will vermüllt werden.
> 
> Da war mal auch was mit der Windowstaste: kann man nicht sagen die Hometaste bei Apple erfüllt nicht beinahe denselben Zweck wie die Windowstaste?


Diese Ideen, die der Menscheit einen Vorteil bringen, müssen aber auch mal finanziert werden und wenn man hier auf die Nächstenliebe der Konzerne hofft, ist das doch eher etwas naiv, sorry. 

Ja, die Windowstaste kann man mit der Hometaste vergleichen, aber das passt schon, denn MS hat die Fenster auch von Apple.


----------



## Wincenty (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Diese Ideen, die der Menscheit einen Vorteil bringen, müssen aber auch mal finanziert werden und wenn man hier auf die Nächstenliebe der Konzerne hofft, ist das doch eher etwas naiv, sorry.


 
Recht hast du schon, es ist wirrklich naiv. Ein Hochleistungstriebwerk der die beinahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit erriecht dürfe aber nicht Eigentum und somit Monopol einer Firma sein, die Grundfunktionen sollten niemanden gehören, wenn jemand aber eine Version entwickelt die Sparsamer wäre, da könnte man Ruhig das Monopol lassen, da es ja nicht die Wissenschaft ausbremst, denn die anderen Firmen würde gerne entweder Dumm- und Faulheitwegen Lizenz kaufen oder bessere Eigenentwicklungen machen.

Der Dieselmotor oder Otto-Motor, zu Lebzeit des Erfinders wäre auch eine Monopolstellung vertetbar aber sobald er Verschieden ist, darf es kein Eigentum mehr sein, das Ergebnis hat man ja heute: verschiedenste Motoren der Hersteller mit Verschieden besonderen und schlechten Leistungen aber die Grundidee Dieselmotor sollte niemanden gehören (ich habe keine Lust google.exe zu Nutzen um zu Wissen ob der Dieselmotor heute jemandem Gehört oder nicht ist mir Wurscht)


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2012)

Mit so einem System bremst man die Entwicklung massiv, da dann kaum noch jemand großartig investieren würde.


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Es ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn man das konsequent kontrollieren würde, dass keine bereits erfundenen Techniken, welche auch in der Praxis verwendet werden, patentiert werden können, dann gäbe es den Schlamassel nicht, siehe dazu Umblättern-Funktion oder runde Ecken etc.. Durch die Beweislastumkehr wird dann auch den Patentämtern der Mehraufwand abgenommen.

p.s.: Standard relevante Dinge sollten auch nicht geschützt werden können, was zum Beispiel Deisgn-Merkmale betrifft die sowohl einzeln als auch in verschiedenen Kombinationen Verwendung finden. Innovatives, zuvor nicht verwendetes also "einzigartiges" Design hingegen kann dann auch geschützt werden, es sei denn es handelt sich dabei um technisch bedingte Formen. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Wincenty schrieb:


> da scheint jemand nicht die exe gelesen zu haben, den in dem Artikel steht, dass der Australier der das Rad patentiert hat, durch irgendeine Blödheit der Administration (gilt für ALLE Administartionen der Welt) unter der Bezeichnung "kreisförmiges Transportunterstützungsgerät" als "Innovations Patent" angemeldet hat und das Innovative Patente durch Gesetz NICHT geprüft werden müssen, dies hat er jedoch getan (dem Artikel zufolge) um den Sinn des Gesetzes für innovative Patente zu hinterfragen und dagegen zu demonstrieren und das hat er ja auch bewiesen: die Leute bei den Patentämtern sind genauso schlau wie das Stück ******* am Straßenrand. Den man kann eigentlich etwas nicht patentieren was bereits erfunden war und bereits in gemeinschaftlicher Nutzung ist und jeder weiß das Rad ist verdammt lange im Dienste der Menschheit und falls nicht, der soll sich beim Patentamt als Angestellter bewerben.
> 
> Ideen die die Gesamtheit der Menschheit einen Vorteil bringt wie das Rad sollten nicht einem Raffgeier gehören diese sollten geteert, gefedert und bei lebendigem Leibe gekocht werden, denn der Mensch ist ein Rudeltier und kein Einzelkämpfer.
> Sowas wie Musik und der Firlefanz der der Menschheit nichts bringt außer Dekadenz kann meinetwegen mit Patenten oder wie mans nennen will vermüllt werden.
> ...



Da hast du Recht. Umso mehr ist es nicht an Apple solche banalen Dinge zu patentieren, sondern an diesen Gesetzen. Sie wären ja dumm sich so viel Geld durch die Lappen gehen zu lassen.

Man muss sich halt den Gesetzen anpassen wenn man mit dem Geschäft mithalten will.


----------



## Wincenty (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Mir fällt da ein Zitat ein aber ich weiß nicht mehr von wem es war:


> Die Gesetze sind für die Menschen gemacht und nicht die Menschen für die Gesetze


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Umso mehr ist es nicht an Apple solche banalen Dinge zu patentieren, sondern an diesen Gesetzen. Sie wären ja dumm sich so viel Geld durch die Lappen gehen zu lassen.
> 
> Man muss sich halt den Gesetzen anpassen wenn man mit dem Geschäft mithalten will.


Naja. kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Ich sammel ja an einem Wunschbrunnen auch nicht das Geld ein, obwohl ich es könnte. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja. kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Ich sammel ja an einem Wunschbrunnen auch nicht das Geld ein, obwohl ich es könnte.
> 
> MfG


 
Würde ich auch nicht machen, aber auch nur aus moralischen Gründen und weil ich nicht so gerne in Algenwasser tauche

Wenn es Apple nicht macht, macht es ein anderer. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Geschäftsmann und Looser.

Ein anderes Beispiel ist der Mann der das "Smiley" patentieren lies welches sein Freund erfunden hat. 
Der der das Patent eingereicht hat ist Multimillionär und der andere ein armer Schlucker. So sieht die Realität nun mal aus. Und das ist nicht erfunden!


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn man das konsequent kontrollieren würde, dass keine bereits erfundenen Techniken, welche auch in der Praxis verwendet werden, patentiert werden können, dann gäbe es den Schlamassel nicht, siehe dazu Umblättern-Funktion oder runde Ecken etc.. Durch die Beweislastumkehr wird dann auch den Patentämtern der Mehraufwand abgenommen.
> 
> p.s.: Standard relevante Dinge sollten auch nicht geschützt werden können, was zum Beispiel Deisgn-Merkmale betrifft die sowohl einzeln als auch in verschiedenen Kombinationen Verwendung finden. Innovatives, zuvor nicht verwendetes also "einzigartiges" Design hingegen kann dann auch geschützt werden, es sei denn es handelt sich dabei um technisch bedingte Formen.
> 
> MfG


Ja, es ist relativ einfach, wenn man es eben nicht so macht, denn dann erspart man kleineren Firmen den finanziellen Aufwand, sämtliche Patente abzuchecken, denn so etwas kann unter Umständen schon lange dauern, denn bei einem einzigen Smartphone sind Patente im sechsstelligen Bereich vorhanden und man lässt weiterhin Firmen die mit ihren Produkten neue Märkte geschaffen haben ihr Design schützen, bevor wieder andere auf blöde Ideen kommen. 

PS: 
PPS: Irgendwie wird grad wieder etwas aufgewärmt. Lassen wir das und kochen etwas frisches. 

Edit:
PPPS: Nur weil etwas noch nicht verwendet wird, heißt das nicht, dass man einer Firma das Patent streichen sollten, denn z.B. bei Motoren liegen manche Ideen oft Jahre lang rum, bevor sie umgesetzt werden. 
Adaptives Kurvenlicht hab ich mal in der Werbung gesehen und die war nicht in Farbe, ist also schon "etwas" älter. Jetzt verwenden plötzlich mehrere Hersteller diese Technik.


----------



## Wincenty (20. November 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war im Citroen DS oder so, das Auto was beinahe mit dem Hintern den Asphalt kratzt bereits Kurvenlichter hatte und das Auto ist schon seeeehr alt, zumindest älter als ich xP


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, es ist relativ einfach, wenn man es eben nicht so macht, denn dann erspart man kleineren Firmen den finanziellen Aufwand, sämtliche Patente abzuchecken, denn so etwas kann unter Umständen schon lange dauern, denn bei einem einzigen Smartphone sind Patente im sechsstelligen Bereich vorhanden und man lässt weiterhin Firmen die mit ihren Produkten neue Märkte geschaffen haben ihr Design schützen, bevor wieder andere auf blöde Ideen kommen.


 Ich halte den Aufwand im Nachinein über Gerichte Patentgültigkeiten zu klären für viel unproduktiver und auch kostenintensiver als dies vorab zu tun. 

Was schlägst du denn alternativ vor? So wie es jetzt läuft kann es nciht weitergehen, da muss sich ja grundlegend etwas ändern.


> PS:
> PPS: Irgendwie wird grad wieder etwas aufgewärmt. Lassen wir das und kochen etwas frisches.


 Meinetwegen. 


> Edit:
> PPPS: Nur weil etwas noch nicht verwendet wird, heißt das nicht, dass man einer Firma das Patent streichen sollten, denn z.B. bei Motoren liegen manche Ideen oft Jahre lang rum, bevor sie umgesetzt werden.
> Adaptives Kurvenlicht hab ich mal in der Werbung gesehen und die war nicht in Farbe, ist also schon "etwas" älter. Jetzt verwenden plötzlich mehrere Hersteller diese Technik.


Das sage ich ja auch nicht, im Gegenteil. Dinge welche verwendet werden aber noch nicht patentiert wurden, sollten dann nicht von Dritten, so wie es ja jetzt schon in den meisten Ländern ist, patentiert werden können. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Natürlich ist ein Gerichtsverfahren teurer, aber der Großteil der Patente wird sowieso nicht verhandelt und die "paar" Patente, die momentan zur Debatte stehen, werden fast nur von Großkonzernen gehalten, also ist es finanziell kein großes Problem. 

Ich fände es besser, wenn es Schnellverfahren geben würde. 
Firma A klagt wegen einem Patent und Firma B muss nur belegen, dass die Technik bereits vorher vermarktet wurde, oder dass es schon ein älteres Patent gibt. 
Dann wird auch nur dann überprüft, wenn es wirklich notwendig ist und es braucht auch keine ewig langen Verhandlungen.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ein Gerichtsverfahren teurer, aber der Großteil der Patente wird sowieso nicht verhandelt und die "paar" Patente, die momentan zur Debatte stehen, werden fast nur von Großkonzernen gehalten, also ist es finanziell kein großes Problem.
> 
> Ich fände es besser, wenn es Schnellverfahren geben würde.
> Firma A klagt wegen einem Patent und Firma B muss nur belegen, dass die Technik bereits vorher vermarktet wurde, oder dass es schon ein älteres Patent gibt.
> Dann wird auch nur dann überprüft, wenn es wirklich notwendig ist und es braucht auch keine ewig langen Verhandlungen.


 
Gut, damit kann ich mitgehen aber ich bin nicht in dem Punkt bei Dir Gerichte solche Aufgaben zu übertragen, jedenfalls nicht generell. Das sollen dann doch bitte die zuständigen Patentämter prüfen, bevor Sie Patente freigeben. Mit elektronischer Datenerfassung und DB´s wäre das sogar relativ unkompliziert.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Apple patentiert Geschmacksmuster "Seiteumblättern"*

Die kommen doch bei den ganzen Patentanträgen jetzt schon nicht hinterher. Apple hat irgendein Patent bekommen, dass sie ein zweites mal beantragt haben, nachdem der Antrag von 2007 noch immer nicht erledigt war. 

Ich weiß schon, was du meinst und grundsätzlich hast du (dieses mal ) Recht, aber die sind jetzt schon überfordert. 
Schnellverfahren gibt es auch für kleinere Strafvergehen und die dauern nur einen Tag, ohne Vorbereitung, aber das ist dann nicht das Problem des Gerichts.


----------

